# Maurice Robinson and the Byzantine Priority Theory



## Pergamum (Jan 4, 2012)

What do you think of Maurice Robinson and the Byzantine Priority Theory?

Reformed Baptist Blog


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 4, 2012)

I have long held that Robinson's work is excellent. Has anyone ever attempted to seriously engage him on the points raised?

See it here Robinson, The case for Byzantine priority


----------



## JP Wallace (Jan 4, 2012)

I highly recommend Rethinking New Testament Textual Criticism as being the best, most useful description and analysis of the field. It consists of essays by an exponent of each field of TC including Maurice Robinson with a response by Moises Silva. 

Bob, in that response Silva responds somewhat to Robinsons theory. Whether we agree or not is a different matter. The outstanding thing about the book is how well argued all the positions are.

http://www.amazon.com/Rethinking-Ne...2800/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325691257&sr=8-1


----------



## Jeff Burns (Jan 4, 2012)

I had Dr. Robinson as a Greek Prof at SEBTS. No doubt a brilliant man, but not the best instructor. Our Greek 3 class wasn't even translating from a book of the NT, just doing hand-out worksheets from old textbooks. Very frustrating...

As far as his Byzantine text type theory, I could never come down difinitively on either side. I stick with the UBS4/NA27 out of habit.


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 4, 2012)

JP Wallace said:


> Bob, in that response Silva responds somewhat to Robinsons theory. Whether we agree or not is a different matter. The outstanding thing about the book is how well argued all the positions are.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rethinking-New...5691257&sr=8-1



Thanks Paul, just ordered it!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 5, 2012)

This also is a concise statement of the Byz priorty view, that being the Introduction to _The New Testament in the Original Greek according to the Byzantine / Majority Textform, _by Robinson and Pierpont.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 6, 2012)

JP Wallace said:


> I highly recommend Rethinking New Testament Textual Criticism as being the best, most useful description and analysis of the field. It consists of essays by an exponent of each field of TC including Maurice Robinson with a response by Moises Silva.
> 
> Bob, in that response Silva responds somewhat to Robinsons theory. Whether we agree or not is a different matter. The outstanding thing about the book is how well argued all the positions are.
> 
> Amazon.com: Rethinking New Testament Textual Criticism (9780801022807): David Alan Black: Books



Thanks, you convinced me to buy this book. I am looking forward to reading it.

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------




Jerusalem Blade said:


> This also is a concise statement of the Byz priorty view, that being the Introduction to _The New Testament in the Original Greek according to the Byzantine / Majority Textform, _by Robinson and Pierpont.



Thanks.

Do you agree?

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------




rbcbob said:


> I have long held that Robinson's work is excellent. Has anyone ever attempted to seriously engage him on the points raised?
> 
> See it here Robinson, The case for Byzantine priority



Thanks, I am trying to digest this all now.

Do you agree with this article?


----------

